# The Cottage



## RogerS (18 Aug 2007)

For new readers, I recently purchased this cottage at auction




.

WiZeR's recent thread on blogs has inspired me to write one about this total renovation project. I've been taking many pictures as things have progressed but never got round to writing the text until now.

To get up-to-date as quickly as possible, I've had to post several articles in one large tranche. As well as the practical details, I've tried to capture the thoughts and feelings as the days progressed.

There are many more 'woody' related topics and articles to come over the next few days. Feedback as to whether you find it interesting, comments and requests are very welcome either here or as a comment in the blog.

The blog can be found by clicking Web down below.

I hope you enjoy it.

Roger


----------



## Mike.C (18 Aug 2007)

Wow Roger no mortgage in place, you took a chance there didn't you?, but you got there in the end thats all that matters. Looks a very nice place, well done.

I like the blog too, I think they are a brilliant idea.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Chris Knight (18 Aug 2007)

Roger,

I like it - please keep up the posting!


----------



## bodgermatic (18 Aug 2007)

Very interesting, I shall be following progress.

Thanks.


----------



## Gary (18 Aug 2007)

Roger

Lets have a look at the new workshop too.


----------



## RogerS (26 Aug 2007)

Many thanks for your words of encouragement.

I've put up a second tranche of posts.

One question I have is whether it makes sense for me to categorise the posts (you can see that I have set some up but not posted to specific categories). What do folks think?

What do folks think about the level of detail?

Thanks in advance

Roger


----------



## Mike.C (26 Aug 2007)

Roger I think you have done very, and it reads fine to me.

There is one BIG problem, and that is the new tools category is empty :lol: 

Seriously you have done well.


----------



## AndyBoyd (26 Aug 2007)

Nice cottage Roger, good luck with the renovation

Just one thing about your blog, any chance you could turn on the RSS feed, then it will be much easier for us to know when you've posted a new update

Cheers 

p.s. How's the views of the Welsh hills? :wink:


----------



## RogerS (27 Aug 2007)

AndyBoyd":2colgalx said:


> Nice cottage Roger, good luck with the renovation
> 
> Just one thing about your blog, any chance you could turn on the RSS feed, then it will be much easier for us to know when you've posted a new update
> 
> ...



I've turned the RSS feed on and posted a couple of more articles. Let me know if it's not working.

Welsh hills? You'll have me looking at sheep next :wink:


----------



## AndyBoyd (28 Aug 2007)

RSS works, nice sandblasting, I did the same for our place in Italy I thought the same best dammed 600€ I ever spent.


----------



## RogerS (1 Sep 2007)

New posts...almost in realtime :wink:


----------



## OLD (1 Sep 2007)

Roger Have you considered repairing the large supporting beam with shakes/splits by installing stainless steal bolts+nuts and glueing. The bolts could be a feature or concealed , a cost effective repair to me and keeps a original feature remember that modern glue is stronger than the wood and say 12mm SS can take lots of load .


----------



## RogerS (2 Sep 2007)

Hi Old...I did think about that. I could also fix a T-piece of steel rebated into the top of the beam and a vertical slot. I think it's called a fitch plate IIRC. But the tenon is shot at one end. I really need it to be bit wider so that I get a bit of leeway with the existing joists when I knock down the wall. It's riddled with woodworm (the other two downstairs beams look to have been replaced not too long ago and look fine) and so a new beam will match much better.

The good news is that the blog is now up-to-date.


----------



## RogerS (8 Sep 2007)

Concrete laid....oak beams arrived and carried into the cottage. The hernia operation is planned for next week. :wink:


----------



## devonwoody (8 Sep 2007)

I am also very interested to see your reno and hope you have a lovely home when completed.


----------



## RogerS (29 Sep 2007)

First oak beam in place...finally. The interesting bit is going to be next week when trying to fit beam number two...4m of 8x10' green oak.




BTW - I hate working with green oak..wet slimy stuff. Give me kiln dried any day :wink: 

Just click on my www link to get you to the gory details


----------



## Drew (29 Sep 2007)

I've just thoroughly enjoyed reading about your trials and tribulations. Excellent work. I look forward to reading more as it happens. Good luck with the project.

Drew


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oct 2007)

Hi Roger,

I find the story of Pete as interesting as the renovation. Just like watching a soap. Did you fire him today?

Sorry, entertainment at your cost. Keep it coming! :wink:

Dave


----------



## lurker (3 Oct 2007)

I can't stand the suspense much longer, did he go or did he stay!!
Beats Emmerdale anyday

I can see his point though - get your own damn chisel :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## devonwoody (3 Oct 2007)

I wouldn't get a young lady in as a replacement Roger, they can be very temperamental.


----------



## RogerS (12 Nov 2007)

The Building Control Officer came today to check out the internal oak beams and joists and went away happy.

Well..not quite as I told him that I'd be doing the electrics and suggested that after first fix he might like to come along again. He seemed a little surprised.

More can be seen on the blog.


----------

